

Canadian Startup Wavo.Me Wants to Become the Social Network for Music - glesperance
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/canadian-startup-wavome-wants-to-become-the-social-network-for-music-2012-10-03

======
ConstantineXVI
As someone who until very recently worked for a ex-Canadian (moved here to
Louisville) social music-related startup, I wish them the best of luck.

EDIT: on first glance; pretty nice work. Looks much cleaner and user-friendly
than our own attempt at this sort of site. Slows Chrome down to a crawl,
though.

------
infinitone
Looks cool, but the site was a bit abrupt, it looked like i landed on someone
musician's myspace page. I think it could use a bit more clean/minimalism.

~~~
cclark20
Coming in through the frontpage is rough as most of our referral traffic comes
through Facebook viral loops so we've allotted our waking hours to optimize
for that funnel. But you're right and we're going to be overhauling the whole
design soon to get it cleaner and more minimal once we finish building out the
BETA features! (Conor CEO wavo)

~~~
jsnk
Your Airbrake API key is exposed on the client side. I would fix that up as
soon as possible.

~~~
glesperance
Hey there, (wavo CTO here)

It is my understanding that running airbrake in the browser does need you to
somehow provide the API key to the client[1].

Could you explain a bit more in detail what makes you worry about having the
API key on the client?

[1][http://help.airbrake.io/kb/troubleshooting-2/javascript-
noti...](http://help.airbrake.io/kb/troubleshooting-2/javascript-notifier)

~~~
jsnk
My bad. False alarm.

------
badclient
I'd avoid this industry like a plague.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Hollywood isn't going to fix itself. I still think anyone attempting to deal
with them is crazy (speaking from experience), but leaving them alone just
lets Hollywood get even more insulated from reality.

~~~
badclient
Ya, also from experience :)

------
jamesgagan
wow it reminds me a lot of a music site I had a hand in, <http://songspin.fm>
\- it has a bit of traction, but this area is definitely a tough nut to crack

------
mmanfrin
What, like Myspace?

------
Android666
Nice work wavo crew!

